# Free Apple Wood



## flyfishjeep (Mar 19, 2010)

I put a post on Craigslist for somebody wanting to get rid of some fruit trees.  A lady emailed me saying she has some dead and alive apple trees, and said I could have as much as I needed. 

I'm guessing about 6+ months to season the wood from a green tree.  What features should I look for in a tree that isn't green to know if it's worth taking?

If anyone is in East TN and would like to get some of this wood, PM me and I will let you know when I get it.  I don't smoke enough 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 yet to use all the wood.

-Ben


----------



## bigorangesmoker (Mar 19, 2010)

Dang, wish I was up in God's Country to take advantage. I will be up that way in July...LOL


----------



## flyfishjeep (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm sure I will still have plenty left. So let me know when you're up!


----------



## cromag (Mar 20, 2010)

PM just now sent... let me know if you need help..


----------



## bigorangesmoker (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll write myself a note to check with you!


----------



## cromag (Apr 10, 2010)

Any news on that apple wood?


----------



## flyfishjeep (Apr 11, 2010)

I emailed her on Thursday saying that I didn't forget.  My truck was out of commission for a bit, but it is up and running.  I should be able to get at it this coming weekend.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 11, 2010)

As long as it ain't gettin pithy (no I don't have a lisp) ya know, soft er headed fer rotten, er real moldy, it should be good ta go.  Long as woods solid, it's usable.  Got some that be several years old an still usable.

Keep it outa the weather an split it down as small as is useable and it will dry faster an keep longer.  I store all mine on pallets an covered.


----------

